# PDX-Seattle Folks



## Miles (Oct 12, 2016)

Headed back to PDX and Seattle for a short visit soon. I know Portland especially has changed a lot since I left ten years ago, so I wanted to quiz the hive mind and find out what I need to check out in Portland and Seattle while I'm there. Restaurants, stores, knife related stuff? 
Thanks!


----------



## labor of love (Oct 12, 2016)

I just returned from Seattle 3 weeks ago. Unfortunately we didn't hit enough of the nicer restaurants but the highlight of my trip was kayaking close to downtown, hiking right outside Seattle and purchasing recreational pot at Seattle cannabis co. On 1st ave.


----------



## Factotum (Oct 12, 2016)

PDX Restaurants: Ataula, Coquine, Kachka, Ava Gene's, Apizza Scholls
Knife Stuff: Portland Knife House (nothing mind blowing there but fun to geek out a bit), and Ian Rogers' (Haburn Knives) forge is just across the state border, less than an hour drive away. Dunno if he's accepting visitors but you could always reach out.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 13, 2016)

Distillery row on the east side of the river in Portland and more brew pubs and cider houses than you can count these days. Look for House Distillery giving away free samples in the airport. I don't think I've ever been another in airport where you could get a free shot of the local whiskey!


----------



## kielasaurus (Oct 14, 2016)

If you get into Seattle on a weekday, Il Corvo in Pioneer Square is just nearly the only restaurant worth recommending. I used to go every week when I lived there. It's perfect. If you're looking for a real bomb Cuban, go to Un Bien on 15th and like 72nd in Ballard. Tsukushinbo on Friday for Ramen Lunch but get there real early. Trust Maps, there's no storefront or windows really. You'll see the line though.


----------



## Phip (Oct 14, 2016)

Ambonnay for excellent champagne by the glass.
Davenport for dinner and drinks.
Urban Commons, Gigantic, Cascade, Breakside, etc. etc. for breweries.
Carter Cutlery is in Hillsboro about an hour from PDX. Knives Ship Free is also in Hillsboro.
Spellas and Nosa Familia for espresso.
Powell's for books, of course.


----------



## copperJon (Oct 14, 2016)

+1 to Il Corvo. Get there early, don't expect variety, but do expect awesome.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 15, 2016)

Phip said:


> Ambonnay for excellent champagne by the glass.
> Davenport for dinner and drinks.
> Urban Commons, Gigantic, Cascade, Breakside, etc. etc. for breweries.
> Carter Cutlery is in Hillsboro about an hour from PDX. Knives Ship Free is also in Hillsboro.
> ...


Knives ship free moved to Michigan.


----------



## Danzo (Oct 17, 2016)

Seattle here, Check out a place called Joule in Fremont for some good Korean/fusion eats. 
A dingy little Mexican carneceria in greenwood called conosupo market makes amazing Mexican, by working class Mexicans, for working class Mexicans.
If you can get a seat at the sushi bar at Wataru it'll blow your mind. Might be booked for months though


----------



## daveb (Oct 17, 2016)

Point the rental south and go to Eugene for Taro's sushi place.


----------



## mikedtran (Oct 18, 2016)

daveb said:


> Point the rental south and go to Eugene for Taro's sushi place.



+1 on Taro's place. One of the most unique and authentic dining experiences I have ever had - you can feel the passion that Taro and his crew put into the food.


----------



## Danzo (Oct 18, 2016)

Really? In Eugene? I didn't think there was anything in that place. My in laws live in Medford so Eugene is a perfect halfway sushi pit stop


----------



## mikedtran (Oct 18, 2016)

Danzo said:


> Really? In Eugene? I didn't think there was anything in that place. My in laws live in Medford so Eugene is a perfect halfway sushi pit stop



Taro is a genius and maniac (in the best possible way)! Be ready for awesome food with unfiltered personality =)

Make a reservation and sit at the bar!


----------



## daveb (Oct 18, 2016)

And he bought the prettiest Yani EVER from me a couple years ago. I want to visit it one day.


----------



## mikedtran (Oct 18, 2016)

That yanagi is unbelievable! You might want to request it when you go visit as he didn't have it with him at PNWG or at Mame the last two times I saw him </3


----------



## daveb (Oct 18, 2016)

Actually I was thinking of the Kintaro Ame 300mm Yani. It was so nice it intimidated me - couldn't sharpen it.

But every knife he has is a winner.


----------



## mikedtran (Oct 18, 2016)

I will have to check that one out next time I'm out there =)


----------



## Danzo (Oct 18, 2016)

Certainly going next drive down i5


----------



## Aleque (Oct 18, 2016)

One of the Seattle staple foods is Teriyaki. It's cheap, tasty and has deep roots in the area. Ask around wherever you're staying and everyone will offer their "best Teriyaki" suggestion.


----------



## Danzo (Oct 20, 2016)

I feel like teriyaki is a dying venture. I remember the days when there was teriyaki on just about every corner. Seems like they are few and far between these days. There's a place by my house called Teriyaki Burger Shake. They got all those things, all just okay.


----------



## Miles (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------

